# Help for arthritis



## Unionman66

Lookong for some advice. I picked up shooting earlier this year and have been using a Scout XT. I'd like to experiment with a different slingshot, but I have arthritis in my hands and am wondering what has been a comfortable slingshot for others. I hold the slingshot in my left hand with a hammer grip which has been comfortable, maybe because I just shoot clay ammo with thin bands so I've only got a light pull.

The issue for me has been when I try to extend my thumb for a thumb support grip. It's painful. I saw the PP Taurus says it is good with arthritis. It looks like it uses a pinch grip. I can hold the Scout in a pinch grip but the forks are a little too wide and it gets uncomfortable and I go back to hammer. Not sure if the Taurus would be better. I shoot TTF more than OTT but am not wed to either. Any suggestions for my old arthritic hands?


----------



## Got Bands

I think that the taurus would be great for you. It comes in both TTF and OTT. I just bought my wife the taurus in both configurations they are very comfortable in the hand...I hope that this helped welcome to the forum


----------



## Stankard757

My wife has arthritis and tendon damage to her hands from an accident and shes unable to shoot thumb support or pinch but finds the Taurus comfortable to grip.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

If interested Applachianflipshooter has a TTF Taurus in the "Sales" thread on the other forum.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unionman66

Thanks GotBands and Stankard757! That's two votes for the Taurus.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Unionman66 said:


> Thanks GotBands and Stankard757! That's two votes for the Taurus.


I concur on the Pocket Predator Taurus frames also, very comfy frames. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss

I have arthritis in my hands pretty bad, I shot the Scout XT for a long time. I've found a style of slingshot that is very comfortable for me to shoot, it allows you to grip the slingshot with more of an open hand. 
Here is a picture of one that I made, they this a pinch grip. I've found that you don't have to grip it very tight. 























Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

I use a wrist sling as opposed to a wrist lanyard. Basically, a length of paracord with 2 knots to make 2 loops. The wrist sling does not attach to the slingshot. Instead, the first loop goes over your wrist, you put the slingshot in your hand, then the second loop goes on top of the grip and then over your middle or ring finger. The enables a relaxed and confident grip.

The one pictured is a bit fancier, w/ Cobra knots for the wrist loop and sliders (also made from Cobra knots) to adjust the 2 loops.

PM me if you need more instructions or if you would like me to send you one.

Note the sanding marks on my PP Scorpion. Don't be afraid to hand file and sand the grip for a better fit.

A wrist-brace may also help. Lots of options for attaching flat bands to a wire-framed slingshot, including clamps that Bill and Daranda sell at PocketPredator.com.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

Try rubbing some 'CBD Oil' into the arthritic areas to reduce the pain.


----------



## Ibojoe

It's my Rheumatologist's opinion that we're screwed! LoL . I've been finding ways to keep shooting for years now. It's why all my builds look so strange. My problem is mainly the web of my hand. I could never hammer or pinch grip. I fork support a small 3 1/4" frame. But that's just me. 
It's there so don't give up! There are soooo many styles of frames being made. There's a perfect one for you. With each frame consider what would make it better.


----------



## Unionman66

Tobor8Man said:


> I use a wrist sling as opposed to a wrist lanyard. Basically, a length of paracord with 2 knots to make 2 loops. The wrist sling does not attach to the slingshot. Instead, the first loop goes over your wrist, you put the slingshot in your hand, then the second loop goes on top of the grip and then over your middle or ring finger. The enables a relaxed and confident grip.
> 
> The one pictured is a bit fancier, w/ Cobra knots for the wrist loop and sliders (also made from Cobra knots) to adjust the 2 loops.
> 
> PM me if you need more instructions or if you would like me to send you one.
> 
> Note the sanding marks on my PP Scorpion. Don't be afraid to hand file and sand the grip for a better fit.
> 
> A wrist-brace may also help. Lots of options for attaching flat bands to a wire-framed slingshot, including clamps that Bill and Daranda sell at PocketPredator.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorp wrist sling 12 08 2020.jpg


This looks like a great idea. I might be able to try heavier bands with this. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## SJAaz

Unionman66 said:


> Thanks GotBands and Stankard757! That's two votes for the Taurus.


Make that three for Taurus. A very good choice for us oldsters with bum hands.


----------



## vince4242

I have the Ott Taurus and also have wrist issues. No arthritis but discomfort with pretty much any other grip. The Taurus is awesome very low Forks to the hand no strain at all. Definitely go for the Taurus or I personally love the D1 from slingshooting.com it is very similar to the Taurus but I don't get the finger slap I get with the Taurus. And with adjustable forks so you can make it whatever size works for you. I also always suggest tubes, 1632 tubes will last for an average of 1500 shots before they need to be replaced. And plenty fast for ¼" steel and even 8 mm if you are 10 meters or less.

Cheers


----------



## Unionman66

Okay, sounds like pretty overwhelming support for the Taurus. I think I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Yup, I just made a movie with the Taurus that shows how you can shoot it open palm when it's connected to my wrist brace... I've got to see if I can uploaded it today after I check the internet speed here. Here's a picture of it and the brace that connects to all of my slings.















There's a post called "All about Lanyards" on here that will really help you out. The brace makes most slingshots usable open handed.


----------



## MakoPat

I've been pondering if I can offer any helpful information here aside from the aforementioned & quality information above.

I have had total systemic R.A. since I was 4 or 5 years old. So I adapt most things without real thought, but sometimes I make a real effort and study out of the process. My hands are small and very stiff, especially the thumbs.

I find that consistent lightweight daily shooting actually helps my hands and general mood to improve. BUT I have a problem- When the hitting is good or my hands are having a "good day" I tend toward "over doing it". Even despite ny experience and my loving wife's advice and glare. Hahaha...

That said here are the features that are good use by numbskull men with a can do attitude and arthritis like myself

1. Light draw weight. (Good news- modern latex specifically made for slinging is fast, so we don't need heavy draw weight to launch ammo for plinking.)

2. Low forks. As low as you can go without fork hits and most importantly without hand slaps or hits.

3. Narrow grip area. I shoot very small frames in the web of my hand. It's not quite a brace grip nor a pinch grip. But it ain't any where near a hammer grip, so if a hammer grip is your preferred way I say get a course file and experiment with some soft wood to find a comfortable fit then look for the slingshot closest to that. My grip to speak plainly it's low down and ugly, but comfortable.

4. 3 finger foregrip. Like a pot bellied flip or the opposite of a palm swell. This swell goes on the target side. It works best if your middle finger can find its place and lock in and act as a pivot point. It feels weird at first, but spreading the force out through the whole hand helps. When you pull back on the forks the knob/ball feels more comfortable than just holding the frame.

The Mini Taurus I got is OTT. I was pleasantly surprised hiw well it fit my hand. I gave/loaned it to a buddy til out spring backpacking trip.

The Scout LT is good, but the fork are a touch high.

And I have few in the making process that may be fit this description. Also any flip can be modified with a wrap or a shaped block of wood w/ glue, epoxy, or just taped on to try.

5. A bent/leaning handle- like on certain natties or the portion of a skate deck. You'll just have to seen the pics.

6. Tapers- Tapers bands seem to help. Anything that'll lower the draw weight and perform.

7. Smaller ammo means lighter bands. Also smaller pouches and ammo really sharpen your release... I think anyway.

Pics of some my go-to frames on bad days.

PS- a big fat handle is always a plus with what I call the Wonky Grip.

I hope this helps,
MakoPat


----------



## ZippyBands

Like many of you, my hands hurt with some kinds of sling holds. I shoot TTF mainly, but also some OTT.

As others have said, the PP Taurus is very good and easy on the hands. I have the TTF version and like it too for the narrower forks (about 3.25").

In a previous post I gave some tips about what helps me shoot and avoid thumb injury. There may be something in that post that would help you.

Do your hands hurt?... (Long post...) - General Slingshot Discussion - Slingshot Forum

Hang in there and try different frames. You will soon narrow the list to what works for you.


----------



## Unionman66

In a quick and dirty test I wrapped a loop of paracord around my wrist, in front of the handle of the slingshot, and around my middle finger, holding the slingshot snuggly in my hand. Worked pretty well. I have a paracord bracelet too. I'm going to play around with this a little bit. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## MakoPat

Unionman66 said:


> In a quick and dirty test I wrapped a loop of paracord around my wrist, in front of the handle of the slingshot, and around my middle finger, holding the slingshot snuggly in my hand. Worked pretty well. I have a paracord bracelet too. I'm going to play around with this a little bit. Thanks for the ideas!


I have some paracord and leather scraps. Sometime tomorrow I am making one of those Wrist Slings.

I think Tobor8man has made a fine simple assistive device for us all.

I may add some magnet for ammo.


----------



## KawKan

Unionman66 said:


> Okay, sounds like pretty overwhelming support for the Taurus. I think I'll give it a try. Thanks!


Ha ha!

Looks like the crew wasn't done helping yet!

I also have arthritis in the base of my thumb.

The crew here has been very helpful.


----------



## SJAaz

Good thread guys....Hopefully there is some info to help all of us gnarly fisted oldsters!


----------



## jazz

Hi,

I wrote about this some time ago:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/40011-arthritisandra/?hl=arthritisandra

where I tried to make a frame for us who have problems with arthritis.

I never finished this project but who knows maybe somebody will.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Stankard757

Thanks jazz read past post I might give it a shot for the wifey.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglerockdude

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Try rubbing some 'CBD Oil' into the arthritic areas to reduce the pain.


Did nothing for me...and I was hopeful. Just ended up with never-ending scam type calls when I tried to cancel my CBD free trial. What a scam.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

eaglerockdude said:


> SonoftheRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try rubbing some 'CBD Oil' into the arthritic areas to reduce the pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Did nothing for me...and I was hopeful. Just ended up with never-ending scam type calls when I tried to cancel my CBD free trial. What a scam.
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that.

I have a painful arthritic thumb joint, and my Chiropractor recommended it, but I have not yet tried it.


----------



## Stankard757

CBD oil didn't work for my wife either, but she says the chewables work great

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens

It depends on the type of CBD oil, but I have a roll on called Fire N Ice that works great, but it's so old that I can't read the manufacturer... but there's plenty on line -
https://www.google.com/search?q=fire+n+ice+roll+on+cbd+for+arthritis&source=lmns&bih=712&biw=1138&client=tablet-android-tmus-us-revc&prmd=svin&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjh0u73mInuAhUBop4KHVQgAk8Q_AUoAHoECAAQAw

https://ayanibotanicals.com/fire-ice

Then another product that really helps is Biofreeze, you can get it at any pharmacy Walmart, CVS, etc -
https://www.biofreeze.com/spray-3-oz.html

It comes in roll on, salve, and I love the spray on my self.

The biggest cure for arthritis is being back in Arizona... I'd forgotten that I have arthritis pretty bad up north, but it disappears completely by the next day after I arrive in the desert below 4000 feet in elevation. The elevation makes a huge difference also. I can feel it some here in Congress az at 3000' if it's going to rain sometimes... but the closer to Phoenix, lower in elevation and warmer, the more I feel great. It's night and day...

Pain or no pain?... that is the question... If you have it that bad, take a Winter vacation to Arizona to see for yourself.


----------



## Ibojoe

I've been wandering about that. Here in Arkansas the winters went from cold, icey, and snowy when I was a kid to chilly and wet. A constant cold rain that just immobilizes me. On top of that I'm not much of an indoor person. 
We had like 2 months of dry weather in the fall and I felt great.


----------



## eaglerockdude

I had some really nagging/awful pain last year for a few months(due to side affects of statin the doc game me for cholesterol)...it felt like a kink in your neck, but expanded to my shoulder and arm. During that time I researched ALL the pain relievers...like the one's you mentioned....I was using something called salonpas patches which seemed to work. Here is the interesting thing that I found out. All these products that smell like menthol or whatever...they work the same way. They cause a sensation on the area that distracts your mind from the actual pain. Thats why they all smell the same...Ben-Gay....Fire and Ice...the goal is to distract the mind from the pain. I guess it works. But I don't think there is anything that can actually penetrate down to the muscle or whatever and do anything. Maybe CBD I don't know. Since I still have the CBD I take a dropper full each day and am still waiting.

My arthritis is more of an annoyance...and you are right...the cold weather makes it act up more. I know some people get it really bad. If the actual bones are worn out(osteo)...nothing you can do. But the other one(rheumatoid ) I believe is caused by what you eat. All of our processed food is really bad for us. Especially sugars. My wife and I recently bought a juicer, and we normally have a nice glass a day, even as a meal substitute. Some claim if you entirely switch to it all your aches and pains would go away. I have not tried that.

Aches and pains are just part of getting old. Like my doctors says. Your body is like a car. Its used. The only cure is a new car.

I was having an issue(trigger finger) where when i wake up in the morning, my fingers are locked up. Its weird and kinda painful. I have had it off and on over the years. Not sure what causes it. Probably something I am eating.. anyway....just last week...I bought some compression/arthritus gloves from amazon. If i wear them at night...my fingers are not locked in the morning...so they work. In fact...I wear them during the day also when the weather is cold. They keep your hands warmer.

The finger tips are missing. I also use one for sling shot shooting, to protect my hand from slaps....so i would recommend anyone with arthritus maybe give them a try.

BTW: I stopped the statin. It took a month or so..but my arms pains went away. I will never take it again.



Reed Lukens said:


> It depends on the type of CBD oil, but I have a roll on called Fire N Ice that works great, but it's so old that I can't read the manufacturer... but there's plenty on line -
> https://www.google.com/search?q=fire+n+ice+roll+on+cbd+for+arthritis&source=lmns&bih=712&biw=1138&client=tablet-android-tmus-us-revc&prmd=svin&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjh0u73mInuAhUBop4KHVQgAk8Q_AUoAHoECAAQAw
> 
> https://ayanibotanicals.com/fire-ice
> 
> Then another product that really helps is Biofreeze, you can get it at any pharmacy Walmart, CVS, etc -
> https://www.biofreeze.com/spray-3-oz.html
> 
> It comes in roll on, salve, and I love the spray on my self.
> 
> The biggest cure for arthritis is being back in Arizona... I'd forgotten that I have arthritis pretty bad up north, but it disappears completely by the next day after I arrive in the desert below 4000 feet in elevation. The elevation makes a huge difference also. I can feel it some here in Congress az at 3000' if it's going to rain sometimes... but the closer to Phoenix, lower in elevation and warmer, the more I feel great. It's night and day...
> 
> Pain or no pain?... that is the question... If you have it that bad, take a Winter vacation to Arizona to see for yourself.


----------



## eaglerockdude

DUPUYTREN'S CONTRACTURE

anybody here have it? Just curious. Also called "Vikings syndrome"...it affects mostly people with Nordic descent(Vikings!)....I got mine from my scotish/irish bloodlines.

anyway just curious....I am supposed to have surgery for mine this year. I have been putting it off but I guess i will. My little finger. Its always kinda sore and stiff. Its another "hand ailment" :>)


----------



## Reed Lukens

No, the fire & ice cbd gets rid of the pain...


----------



## Hermit

I have 77 year old hands and usually not too much of a problem, but when arthritis kicks up, ouch! My wrists are what bothers me the most, and I usually use thumb support. But awhile back I bought a couple Feihu forks, and with them I use a hammer grip - very comfortable and easy to use because of the palm swell.

Happy day!

Rich


----------



## Flatband

Unionman66 said:


> Lookong for some advice. I picked up shooting earlier this year and have been using a Scout XT. I'd like to experiment with a different slingshot, but I have arthritis in my hands and am wondering what has been a comfortable slingshot for others. I hold the slingshot in my left hand with a hammer grip which has been comfortable, maybe because I just shoot clay ammo with thin bands so I've only got a light pull.
> 
> The issue for me has been when I try to extend my thumb for a thumb support grip. It's painful. I saw the PP Taurus says it is good with arthritis. It looks like it uses a pinch grip. I can hold the Scout in a pinch grip but the forks are a little too wide and it gets uncomfortable and I go back to hammer. Not sure if the Taurus would be better. I shoot TTF more than OTT but am not wed to either. Any suggestions for my old arthritic hands?


Another option would be a Wrist Brace design. You would get a ton of wrist support from it.


----------



## whitetailhunter

Stankard757 said:


> CBD oil didn't work for my wife either, but she says the chewable work great
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBD products


I also try it for my wife. this works for me.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> It's my Rheumatologist's opinion that we're screwed! LoL . I've been finding ways to keep shooting for years now. It's why all my builds look so strange. My problem is mainly the web of my hand. I could never hammer or pinch grip. I fork support a small 3 1/4" frame. But that's just me.
> It's there so don't give up! There are soooo many styles of frames being made. There's a perfect one for you. With each frame consider what would make it better.


Your frames shoot as straight as a moonbeam....


----------

